# Tech support



## TheACman (May 16, 2016)

Good day Colleagues, 
I work for major US manufacturer and have been tasked with revamping the way we do tech support. Your feedback will be greatly appreciated so that we can change and implement procedures that will make your experience better. 
How often do you use tech support? On average do you wait on hold? Get call backs? Is the information received relevant and useful? Do you use for residential, commercial or light commercial? Control systems? 
Thank you!


----------

